# 622 owners : should i order it now or wait just a bit longer...



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

....for things to stabilize? Currently I have a 6000 and have owned it for 3-4 years. Unit has been great and pretty damn stable. well there are two bugs that annoy me, but i've lived with them this long........

but i really do want HD DVR, i am just not willing to live with lots of bugs.

SO, current 622 owners, is this thing really ready or is it still basically "beta" quality?


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

I feel like I am a beta tester.  My initial 622 rebooted at least 8-10 times in a couple of days, and it got to the point I barely even turned it on since it was a hassle to deal with. The replacement 622 that Dish sent me has only rebooted twice in almost a week of having it. Occasionally I'll get audio dropouts as well. I just hope a firmware update solves these quirks and doesn't add any new ones.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

There's a similar thread on this but I'm waiting with my 921 because it's working just fine right now and the new HD content just isn't worth the switch right now. For me anyway, with all the 622 issues that is.


----------



## ixian (Apr 18, 2006)

Believe me if you order now you will be waiting anyway. Current backorder times are a little over a month; my install was scheduled nearly 5 weeks out.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I upgraded from a 6000 to a 622 on Feb 1 with install on 2/28. I love the 622. The guide blows the 6000 away. The only reason I held onto the 6000 so long was because it had RGBHV output for my CRT projector. I ordered a transcoder and then the 622 and I could not go back. I haven't had any of the reboot problems that some others have complained about. My 622 has been great the entire time. HD record is just excellent. I don't worry about missed timers, it easily catches new episodes while skipping reruns. I wouldn't wait, I would get on the list.

..Doyle


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

ixian said:


> Believe me if you order now you will be waiting anyway. Current backorder times are a little over a month; my install was scheduled nearly 5 weeks out.


have you received your equipment yet? in my case i'm just going to install on my own as everything is basically setup for it.


----------



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope it's worth the wait... I ordered my 622 today and was told it won't be available for install for at least a month. I tried having the 211 installed now, so that I could have service within a couple days, and wait for the 622 to come in and swap out. They wouldn't do it. So now I'm sitting here with no dish service waiting for the 622 to come it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if you want HD DVR upgrade. If you want to record 2 or 3 HD locals at the same time, and HD locals are up for you, upgrade. If you are fine with just 1 HD local, not timeshifted, don't upgrade. It's pretty much that simple  

do you want/need the DVR, and are your locals up in HD? If not to either, might as well wait. If yes to both, what are you waiting for.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I took the plunge and ordered the upgrade about two weeks ago. My install is scheduled for 5/12. So, it was several weeks out.

Just a couple days ago, I received 2 DISH boxes. Thought one might actually be the receiver. Turns out they are both empty boxes presumably for returning my single 921. Hope they send me 2 622s as well. 

I am upgrding simply because I want the newer technology. I like my 921, but is certainly is not perfect. Overall, I think the Dish products have been the best you can get for HD programming and DVR features together. Again, not perfect, and sometimes frustrating, but 95% of the time they work just fine.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

back to the topic, is this thing ready?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Depends who you ask, Mike. Ask someone who has one where it works fine based on what they're askin it to do, I'm sure they'll say yes. Mine works fine. I too skipped the whole 811/921/942 generations. Went from a 6000 to a 622. Nice box overall.

Ask someone who has one that re-boots a lot or has other anaomolies happening rather frequently and they might say no.

So you either jump in and hope you get one that works without headaches or you wait until theres nary any threads being created by people that are having some documented issues.

Another thing that might matter is how are you going to use it? Gonna use HDMI or just Component? Gonna have a bunch of recording timers firing off every 30 minutes just for the sake of recording stuff.. or only record select programs that you already know you wanna timeshift based opn your current programming tastes? Gonna run it in single mode to just run one tv.. or dual mode to run 2? I run mine in a very simplified form. Not for the sake of the box, but those are just my viewing habits.

Not that any of those things should really matter but if the software isnt about perfectly stable it could be where the more things you're trying to do with it, the more likely it is that you're gonna have quirks for the time being. Who knows.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have to agree with DP1.

I went ahead because I lived with my 921 for over a year and figured that it couldn't be any worse. I have to say that I have had mine authorized for just over 24 hours and I am impressed. The only glitches we have run into so far were set up issues. After all, it is a new box and we had to figure out how to get some things to go the way we want.

But the real issue is how you are going to use it. What set up will you have? Do you plan on doing a lot of recording or time shifting? 

I have mine hooked up through my home theater system. I am using component, not HDMI. I run my sound through the optical connection to my home theater receiver. I run the S video and standard audio to my DVD recorder. We only record about 3 shows consistently, but we have occasions where we'll record other shows. We don't tend to time shift much, but once in a while. We are only using the 622 on one TV, so we have it set in single mode.

With that, it has worked great. I haven't seen any frequent reboots, but we did have one when it fired the first timer. Since then we haven't had any. It's still too early for me to say that it's better than sliced bread, but so far we love it and would recommend it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good post DP1. 

I have two.. one had the reboot issue and its replacement has not rebooted in two days. I am happy with the performance.

Is it bug free. Nope and you can expect some level of defects as new feature are rolled in over time and as they continue to increase the stability of the box. 

Is it beta quality? I personally don't feel so. The unstable unit I had obviously had something wrong with it outside of software or hardware. My guess something did not go right during the building of the unit. Given the production runs are new, I am not totally suprised. 

Hard to make a call and you will get opinion all over the map... I am a previous 921 and 811 user and my 622s at their current state is providing better reliability than my 921 and at level with my 811. 

I suggest doing a search... Read the good and bad and then decide to jump in. If you are not comfortable... Then don't jump.. Stay on the fence and watch and see how things go over the next month or two.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well, I've had mine a week and some now, and compared to the first week with the 921, ti's worlds ahead. Heck, even compared to the 921 a month ago, it's ahead. I'm firing 2 and at times all 3 tuners, and so far nothings seems amiss. There is a small learning curve, getting used to how the NBR functions work and all, but overall I'd say it's in great shape. 

Sure, there is a slim chance you'll get on of the few with the hardware bugs mentioned around. But, keep in mind, Dish expected to have 40 or 50,000 for this initial 2 month run, and from all accounts, it seems they've been overwhelmed. So it would seem likely there are 10's of thousands of 622's already in the market, and how few have posted an issue here? Seriously, the few complaints about the 622 are nothing compared to the 921. The 921 was so bad they needed to split the support and bug threads into 2 forums. 

Again, if you "want" HD DVR, or you're HD Locals are up and you want the ability to catch several network shows in HD simultaneously, make the jump. If you only plan to watch live TV, no reason to jump yet


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I went from a 6000 to an 811 and now a 622. I wasn't happy with the 811 for most of the time I had it (the last software update fixed a lot of my complaints). I am extremely happy with the 622. I haven't had any of the problems that some people are having. I think you sometimes get a skewed view of things when only people who have problems talk about them, while people who are happy don't have anything to say.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

well since i don't have the unit, i can't tell you exactly the plan, but here is the general idea:

since neither my tv nor receiver accept hdmi (tv takes dvi):

for video i was going to run the video through hdmi into a dvi adapter to the tv's dvi input.

for audio, optical cable direct from 622 to receiver.

yes i have all the locals in hd which i've been watching for years with my current 6000. generally i don't watch much network tv but on occasion i might want to record a local hd broadcast. most of my recording will be satellite stuff, almost never recording one thing while watching another, more recording something so i can watch it later when i have the time. a good example would be football season where i'll record a game broadcast during the day while i'm out and watch it much later that night.


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

mikeinaustin said:


> well since i don't have the unit, i can't tell you exactly the plan, but here is the general idea:
> 
> since neither my tv nor receiver accept hdmi (tv takes dvi):
> 
> for video i was going to run the video through hdmi into a dvi adapter to the tv's dvi input.


And if it's like my 942, it came with an HDMI - DVI cable (my TV has DVI), and it actually had an extra DVI-in to HDMI-out in case you have a TV with HDMI input. So you actually had to use the adapter if your TV was HDMI, not the other way around. I thought this was kind of weird, but works for me. Don't know if my future 622 is set up the same, but I'll just use the HDMI - DVI cord that came w/my 942 when I install the 622. And to think I spent $100 for a DVI cable to hook up my 811 two years ago..........argghhhhh, what a waste!!!


----------

